# Over 50's



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, 
I've hijacked my husband's contact name to ask a question. Hope that's ok. We arrived in Dubai 2 weeks ago & think that we would like to live at The Greens. We are in our mid 50's & would be interested to know what other people in our age group feel about living there. 
There don't seem to be many newcomers to Dubai in our age group & although we are happy to have young friends, I wonder whether there are any groups aimed specifically at us 'mouldy oldies'. I probably won't be driving, at least in the near future, & won't be working as I want to go back to the UK regularly to visit my elderly parents. What can I do to fill my days?
Any advice & information will be most welcome.
Avril


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will find that a variety of age groups live in The Greens. It is true that the general age range of new arrivals is now between 25 and 40, but there are still plenty in their 40s and 50s, but fewer of them use the internet for information.

If you are worried about filling your time, don't be. Once you have tired of mani/pedis, spa visits, and trips to numerous shopping malls, you will find that there are lots of coffee morning, groups and clubs and classes. If you like art there are many galleries too. Have a look at the Time Out Dubai website for all sorts of activities.

-


----------



## ayemax (Aug 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You will find that a variety of age groups live in The Greens. It is true that the general age range of new arrivals is now between 25 and 40, but there are still plenty in their 40s and 50s, but fewer of them use the internet for information.
> 
> If you are worried about filling your time, don't be. Once you have tired of mani/pedis, spa visits, and trips to numerous shopping malls, you will find that there are lots of coffee morning, groups and clubs and classes. If you like art there are many galleries too. Have a look at the Time Out Dubai website for all sorts of activities.
> 
> -


Thank you for that. We are moving in to 'The Greens' next week so will be looking for groups to join so that I can get to know people. As you said the Time Out website is also useful.
Thanks again


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

My husband and I are also in our 50s and I read many job requirements that mentioned age under 30. I was concerned that there would be much age discrimination in hiring. Can someone speak to this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lvjwaite (Oct 10, 2008)

ayemax said:


> Hi,
> I've hijacked my husband's contact name to ask a question. Hope that's ok. We arrived in Dubai 2 weeks ago & think that we would like to live at The Greens. We are in our mid 50's & would be interested to know what other people in our age group feel about living there.
> There don't seem to be many newcomers to Dubai in our age group & although we are happy to have young friends, I wonder whether there are any groups aimed specifically at us 'mouldy oldies'. I probably won't be driving, at least in the near future, & won't be working as I want to go back to the UK regularly to visit my elderly parents. What can I do to fill my days?
> Any advice & information will be most welcome.
> Avril


Have no fear, we over 50s maybe in the minority but there a number of us living quite happily in Dubai. Have been living in ME for over 7 years & Dubai since February. Note you relocated from Cheshire, prior to leaving UK we were living in near Chester for 5 years.


----------

